# Sticky  Let's put a smile on that.. cardboard.



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Here's a competition idea.

You get 10 shots of whatever size ammo you want to shoot the best smiley face you can into a piece of cardboard.

Minimum distance 33'.

How does that sound?


----------



## Jcharmin92

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Here's a competition idea.
> 
> You get 10 shots of whatever size ammo you want to shoot the best smiley face you can into a piece of cardboard.
> 
> Minimum distance 33'.
> 
> How does that sound?


Just banded up my pfs I may give that a go before the sun heads down. Great idea 😁


----------



## Rb1984

Yes really its a funny idea 😂 next time I will see a cardboard I will try it


----------



## Jcharmin92

Here it is! I didn't have any cardboard but I had some thick construction paper however yellow was a horrible choice! I couldn't see a thing 🙈 but regardless it was fun to do 👍😁


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Jcharmin92 said:


> Here it is! I didn't have any cardboard but I had some thick construction paper however yellow was a horrible choice! I couldn't see a thing 🙈 but regardless it was fun to do 👍😁


That's awesome! Were you trying to do a circle with a smiley face in it? In my head I was imagining just two eyes and a smile, no circle. Either way, good job


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

I'll make a video of me trying to do it and post it tomorrow after work.. I'm not sure how it's going to turn out


----------



## Whytey

Would it be cheating to draw a smiley and chase it?


----------



## Sandstorm

Whytey said:


> Would it be cheating to draw a smiley and chase it?


I was going to ask the same lol


----------



## Sandstorm

I say with the mind’s eye only. Makes it more interesting. 😀


----------



## bottlecap

This made me think of a photo I had some fun with a couple years ago, fits in this thread....for laughs at least ...again, this isn't real...happy shooting!....









Tim


----------



## Jcharmin92

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> That's awesome! Were you trying to do a circle with a smiley face in it? In my head I was imagining just two eyes and a smile, no circle. Either way, good job





Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> That's awesome! Were you trying to do a circle with a smiley face in it? In my head I was imagining just two eyes and a smile, no circle. Either way, good job


No just a simple eyes and mouth I kind of got it but I wear glasses and I literally could not see where I was hitting on the paper so with that being said I guess I did pretty good just misplaced one of the eyes I will try again today see if I can get a real happy face going 😁 I was also trying to make the mouth with eight shots and then the eyes with two


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Jcharmin92 said:


> No just a simple eyes and mouth I kind of got it but I wear glasses and I literally could not see where I was hitting on the paper so with that being said I guess I did pretty good just misplaced one of the eyes I will try again today see if I can get a real happy face going 😁 I was also trying to make the mouth with eight shots and then the eyes with two


Lol, I think mine's going to end up looking like a mountain ridge.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Whytey said:


> Would it be cheating to draw a smiley and chase it?


I don't know, what do you guys think? I think the results will be funnier without the marks to chase.


----------



## Slingshot28

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I don't know, what do you guys think? I think the results will be funnier without the marks to chase.


I agree


----------



## killor80

ich habe leider kein Video gemacht.
Unfortunately I didn't make a video.








Es sieht so aus als würde der Smiley ein Kopfschuss haben^^.
It looks like the smiley got a headshot^^.


----------



## Slingshot28

Here's the video of my attempt


----------



## WasagaB

Fun little challenge












He' smoking something.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Unfortunately, I took a picture instead of recording a video on my phone, so I'll try to do another video on Thursday.

Wow! Lol, that's a lot harder than I thought it would be. I can't see any of my holes to reference my next shot. I did Terrible!

Also, I measured from the front of my box to where I sit and I'm only shooting from 31'(when the sling is drawn. My butt is planted at 34'), but that's as far back as I can go, hope it still counts!


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Slingshot28 said:


> Here's the video of my attempt


I can actually sort of see a smiley face there! Great shooting!


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

killor80 said:


> ich habe leider kein Video gemacht.
> Unfortunately I didn't make a video.
> View attachment 375388
> 
> Es sieht so aus als würde der Smiley ein Kopfschuss haben^^.
> It looks like the smiley got a headshot^^.


Yours is still better than mine! Lol


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

WasagaB said:


> Fun little challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 375405
> He' smoking something.


Dang! That one's almost good enough to frame!


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

I almost wonder if we should allow 1 reference point, maybe the size of a quarter? Thoughts?

Otherwise I'm shooting completely blind, lol


----------



## Portboy

I have give this a try funny I shooting a can other day and was looking like a face well until more shots haha


----------



## WasagaB

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Dang! That one's almost good enough to frame!


Thanks. I did take two tries at it. First one was horrible. Hard with no reference point.


----------



## WasagaB

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I almost wonder if we should allow 1 reference point, maybe the size of a quarter? Thoughts?
> 
> Otherwise I'm shooting completely blind, lol


Maybe draw the nose and go from there?


----------



## Jcharmin92

I agree with the reference point because I couldn't see a damn thing, that's why I had to stop halfway through and check where I was shooting lol


----------



## Sandstorm

Use bigger ammo? I’m getting my ugly butt in on this one, just as soon as my stomach stops feeling like Mt. Vesuvius over here. I either picked up a bug or ate too much jerky…


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Alright, if everyone's in favor, I say add a mark no bigger than 3cm to use as a reference.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Alright, if everyone's in favor, I say add a mark no bigger than 3cm to use as a reference.


I'll try again with a mark when I get another piece of cardboard. I'll figure out how to use my phone the right way too this time!


----------



## skarrd

gonna have to order some pizzas,,,,,,,,lol


----------

